# Laptop Not Charging Problem



## ogilberry (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a HP ProBook 4540s, and recently it had difficulty charging. When plugged in a "the hp smart adapter is not functioning correctly" message appears. After a bit of fiddling with the cord at the port it would begin to charge , but despite any fiddling while it was charging , it would continue to charge. Recently it has stopped charging altogether. I shut down with 10% left but now it will not start up at all. I did a hard reset which didn't solve it, and tried starting plugged in without the battery which didnt work. When I plug the charger in now a blue light flashes about 8 or 9 times then disappears, and when I press the power button the light flashes Orange 8 times. 

I doubt it is a problem with the charger because it is only a couple months old but rather the charging port, or maybe something else. I am reluctant to disassemble my laptop just to get to the port to reconnect a loose wire if that is the case because I am inexperienced with that, plus I do not have a solder. I am hoping this is not the problem because it will be expensive to repair. Is there anything I can do myself ?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You can try working your way through this lot :- http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebo...lem-with-hp-probook-4530s-edited/td-p/1393587

Basically there are 3 'fixes' mentioned, various ways of messing about with the battery, adapter and pressing the power button; flashing the Bios; fitting a new power jack (which could be quite easy as it doesn't need soldering).


----------



## ogilberry (Jan 29, 2015)

I tried the battery stuff without success, I can't do anything with the bios because it won't start up and I'm confident this isn't the problem because I haven't updated my bios. 

I went ahead and disassembled everything to get to the dc Jack, but all of the connections look good. I even reseated the RAM as well because I heard that that is sometimes a problem with booting. I plugged the charger into it while it was steal connected to the motherboard with the power button disconnected and battery out and everything , and it flashed white/blue once and orange once. I take it this means it still isn't charging , so the only other thing I can think of is that it is in fact the charger  unless there's something else I'm missing ? Should I replace the dc Jack to be sure?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

There may be a small centre pin in the charger's plug, if so and it gets bent or broken the laptop may not recognise the charger. I can't be sure about this but see if there's a hole for one in the power socket.


----------



## ogilberry (Jan 29, 2015)

Yea it's one of those kinds of chargers , the pin looks straight and fine though


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If nothing else has helped all I can suggest is to fit another power port, the present one may be worn and loose inside. Ebay should have some.


----------

